

ProjectTemplate is a system for automating the parts of a data analysis project - agconway
http://www.projecttemplate.net/

======
bacr
Its great to see projects like these! First and foremost, this is the first
project I've seen that defines a clear set of guidelines for structuring an
analysis. So many of my projects have this "exploratory" angle to them that
quickly grow into a unholy rats nests of directory trees. Each idea for
another method to try, or another filter means that the se directories are
filled with slightly different scripts and config files, with multiple copies
of data sliced and diced different ways.

Lack of organization can stop any programming or coding project, but its clear
that the authors understand what is specific to running an analysis. What
particularly stands out is the automated pre-processing and caching of data at
different points in a pipeline in a reusable way. Brilliant!

Can't wait to try this out on some real data. Hopefully the 'project'
interface is as intuitive as it looks, and that the structure they impose is
robust enough to handle a large project.

------
MacDiva
This is a fantastic project! Glad it's available.

